# Which one would you keep?



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok so I have two does, both almost identical conformation and personality, just different bloodlines and color. They both are ADGA registered. I really am wanting to keep just one and sell the other, but i'm not sure yet. So going by pedigrees...which would you keep? A lot of the goats in their pedigree can be found here: www.blythmoor.com

*Blythmoor Champagne*
Sire: Promisedland Com War Hawk
Sire Sire: Promisedland CP Commanche
Sire's Dam: Gay-Mor's RA Nightowl

Dam: Blythmoor PK Lilly
Dams Sire: Phantasma JB King of Hearts
Dam's Dam: Starbucks Poetry

And...

*Blythmoor SD Mimosa*
Sire: CH Mystic Acres Snapdragon
Sire's Sire: Inavale Mel Gibson
Sire's Dam: OTR Magic's Hijinx

Dam: Phantasma JB Hearts Desire
Dam's Sire: Inavale BH Family Jules
Dam's Dam: Mountain Quest EM Easter Bunny


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Hmm. That is a tough decision because they both have things that I like and don't like in their pedigrees. I like that Champagne's dam was milking over 4 lbs. a day, although her pictures are not showing up on Margie's website, so don't know how the udder looked. Snap's daughters are milking very well this year and several will be getting their stars, one of them won Best Udder at the State Fair. I had a Snap daughter and she was long, level, and pretty but wasn't our best-conformed doe and I didn't care for her udder that much. 

Any way you can keep them both until after freshening and decide after you see udders? I haven't seen a lot of War Hawk's daughters udders, so do not know how they have turned out. . .


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks Olivia...really appreciate the advice...I think I may just keep both and wait til they freshen this spring. They don't have the hottest conformation, but are good does with fairly strong pedigrees so I feel if I bred them to a really well conformed buck the kids might "upgrade".


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I tend to agree, keep them both if you can and freshen them before deciding. However if you really do have to cut one and they're very similar in pedigree and confirmation, then just choose the one you like best by all things considered.


----------

